# buiding a rabbit running pen



## longleaf (Jan 11, 2012)

I am looking for suggestions about building a running pen. Mine will be somewhere between twenty to thirty acreas.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 11, 2012)

Depends on how well you want to build one.My suggestion is don't skimp on it and build it to last.

-4x6 pole every 150 ft
-round landscape timber pole every 50ft
-t post every 10 ft
-high strength tensil wire run at the top,middle and bottom
-18 guage heavy duty coated wire


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Ray, I'm building a small one for my Pups this spring!!!!!


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's some pics for you.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 11, 2012)

Beagler282 said:


> Here's some pics for you.



Thanks Ray that's even better


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Jan 11, 2012)

Whats the smallest they can be?


----------



## wadehand (Jan 11, 2012)

I built one several years ago and my 18 gauge coated wire is still in fair shape.  I think the name of the wire manufacture was burn fence company.  They were an outa state business.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 11, 2012)

jimmy ballard jr said:


> Whats the smallest they can be?



I've seen some 75'x150'made just for starting pups. Cover is the main ingredient.

Yeah Brad Byrne of Byrne fence co. is where we bought the wire.


----------



## longleaf (Jan 12, 2012)

*building a running pen*

Thanks, Do I need the 20ga coated fence or the 18 ga.  They are a bit different in price.  I can get 20ga. at several places.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 12, 2012)

I used both the 18 coated and 20 coated when building my big pen and all 20 guage on my small pen and I've had to go back and replace the sections I did in 20 guage.The 20 is very fragile and not very durable.The coating started coming off and rusting in those spots.If you are building a pen the best advise I can give is get the best wire because that will be the longevity of your pen.It gets expensive going back and doing patch jobs and you will wish you would have put the best wire up from the get go since the price of wire keeps going up.I built a 1/2 acre in 2001,a 30 acre in 2004 and rebuilt the 1/2 acre that was done in the 20 guage to 1 acre and did it in the 18 guage in 2010.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Jan 12, 2012)

Ive been thinking about makeing myself one, just for pups only though!


----------

